# Time for new kitchen shoes....



## joebot (Mar 11, 2006)

I am looking at getting some new shoes this weekend. The GM was kind enough to give me some dough to get me a new pair. I'm thinking about getting a pair of Klogs brand, anyone here ever had them before? Any other shoes in the $50-60 range that you would reccomend? 
Thanks for any input or help,

Joe


----------



## devotay (May 14, 2001)

I don't know that brand, but me, I swear by danskos. Worth the extra money cuz they last forever.


----------



## iggygirl35 (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm with Devotay. If you can kick in some of your own $ to go with what your GM gave you, definitely look into some Dansko clogs. I shop at Payless and such for most of my other footwear but NEVER skimp on my work shoes! I've haven't heard of Klogs so can't weigh in on that, but I highly recommend Dansko shoes.


----------



## boosehound (Jul 17, 2006)

i can _sadly_ say im not going with the other 2 posts i hate clogs although i have a pair, it was out of neading a pair of shoes fast, that said, my whole carear i have only worn dr. martins you can find them for probably $30 or so less than dansko's and will last you almost as long depending on how much you work, i generally get 9 months to a pair of doc's, another good pair of shoes im told and havent tried out yet are redwings a former saucier swore by them and since he has 3 times as much time in this indusrty as me and works more than i do(i put in 85+hrs) ill take his word for it and get a pair soon once im off this island......


----------



## steve a (Mar 13, 2006)

Personally, I'm quite happy with TredSafe. You can get them in a small variety of styles at Wally-World (as far as I'm concerned, that's the only downside; WallyWorld. LOL).

Ciao,


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Danskos all the way for me too.


----------



## baaronm (May 30, 2006)

Of all the shoes I have worn over the years, the best are a 'new' find to me.....Shoes-4-Crews. They are sooo comfortable, you CANNOT slip, seem to never wear-out (had for 6-mo & look/feel new), are light weight and, depending on style you buy, look great to wear to/from work and out after work.
Go on-line to buy and read the comments from others who have purchased the model you are interested in.


----------



## andrew563 (Oct 12, 2005)

My birkenstocks work great for me.


----------



## chef_oz (Mar 7, 2006)

quoted for the truth!


----------



## joebot (Mar 11, 2006)

Danskos! I went to two different places and they both said the same thing, dansko makes a great shoe and they are shoe that lots of Chefs in the area choose. One thing that struck me is how once I put them on and walked around the store for a bit, that my posture was straighter and my back felt better! Hey Mom ! I'm tall now heheh :lol:! 
Thanks again for your help ! 


Joe


----------



## cheech (Feb 17, 2003)

Check out this website. They have clogs for about $40 and they are non-slip, etc.

www.shoesforcrews.com


----------



## chefred (Jun 8, 2006)

i just bought a new kinda clogs ihave worn dansko clog both kinds (trad and rubber) of birkys and shoes for crews they are called klogs make from a poly ruber blend but look and feel like real clogs we will see how long they last but so far i love them
here is a website
http://store.pegasusshoes.com/category.cfm/m/Klogs


----------



## bigdoggy440 (Aug 18, 2006)

HEY GO TO www.shoesforcrews.com they have good chef shoes there


----------



## blade55440 (Sep 9, 2005)

I have to agree on the "never wear-out" part. I had a pair for 2 years and some change before they finally got the point that I threw em out (the heel lining on the inside was wearing down to the "frame").

I don't think you can go wrong with S4C. Cheap, readily available in quite a few styles, REALLY slip-resistant, and pretty durable too.


----------



## mannlicher (Jan 8, 2006)

I have worn most of the shoes mentioned. I decided long ago that Birkies were the shoes for me. I rate them best for water proof, non slip, comfort, and of course.......... style.


----------



## siserilla (May 14, 2005)

I had shoes for crews and I hated them. I have Birks now and I love them. They're very light weight and I don't have the same back problems that I did before.


----------



## chefdom (Apr 8, 2006)

try crocs, i doubted them but they are comfortable and more support than birkenstocks


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

I suggest you go to places like zappos.com, input in the search field, the brands and shoe you are interested in and read the reviews. I am going to break from the pack and recommend the Keen brand. I got a pair on recommendation even though it wasn't a style at the time that I would have ever chosen without recommendation less then a year ago. I have literally been wearing them every day since. If I wear another shoe, my feet say... put me back in the Keens! You can find them on sale in your price range. They have orthopedic support, they don't slip, and they have a patented toe protection so it's like a force field for your feet. They're a wider base than most shoes so very stable and better for your posture. I just recently got two additional pairs and am totally hooked on how comfortable they are, just go a half size larger than you're normal shoe size.

Maybe you should try a pair of Danskos in the house for a week, and a pair of Keens or whatever other brands you're interested in. You'll know pretty quickly what works best for you. Zappos actually has free shipping both ways and encourages you to return them if they don't work for you.


----------

